# New Tags Available



## Gooba (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello, I've added some new tags for some videos and music.  Here are the tutorials for how to use them.

Hulu.com video player [hulu]
Veoh.com video player [veoh]
MyFlashFetish.com music player [ipod]
TheDailyShow.com video player [dailyshow]
ColbertNation.com video player [colbert]
Megavideo.com video player [megavideo]
Break.com video player [break]
OneManga.com manga viewer [naruto] [bleach] [onepiece] [manga]


----------



## Gooba (Oct 7, 2008)

[hulu]yzmXPHGF2qwNqIsmx3o4cg[/hulu]

[hulu]numbers from the embed code[/hulu]

To get the embed code just start watching a hulu clip/show/movie from  like normal then mouse over the screen and look in the upper left, it has an embed button.  Click it and you'll see this text, copy either of the bold parts





> <object width="512" height="296"><param name="movie" value="http://www.hulu.com/embed/*2XumpvCS7bU3AMcr2Or2bg*"></param><embed src="http://www.hulu.com/embed/*2XumpvCS7bU3AMcr2Or2bg*" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"  width="512" height="296"></embed></object>


It also works if you specify a start and stop time in the hulu interface.


> <object width="512" height="296"><param name="movie" value="http://www.hulu.com/embed/*2XumpvCS7bU3AMcr2Or2bg/306/450*"></param><embed src="http://www.hulu.com/embed/*2XumpvCS7bU3AMcr2Or2bg/306/450*" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"  width="512" height="296"></embed></object>


----------



## Gooba (Oct 7, 2008)

[veoh]v14230611acPsr5fH[/veoh]

[veoh]part of url starting with v[/veoh]

This is for clips from .  You can get the number from the URL, including the "v".





> *v14230611acPsr5fH*?rank=0&featured=1


----------



## Gooba (Oct 7, 2008)

[ipod]myid=11556269&path=2008/08/06&mycolor=2A51D1&mycolor2=363954&mycolor3=968E81[/ipod]

[ipod]myid part of the embed code[/ipod]

This is used for myflashfetish.com music players.  Go there and make an account to set up yours.  Then click a "get code" link and get at the embed code.  Copy/Paste the bold part into the tag.





> <center><p style="visibility:visible;"><embed src="http://assets.myflashfetish.com/swf/mp3/myflashfetish-mp3-player.swf" quality="high" wmode="transparent" flashvars="*myid=11556269&path=2008/08/06&mycolor=2A51D1&mycolor2=363954&mycolor3=968E81*&autoplay=false&rand=0&f=4&vol=100&pat=0&grad=true" width="218" height="155" name="myflashfetish" align="middle"type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" border="0" style="visibility:visible;width:218px;height:155px;" /><br><a href="http://www.myflashfetish.com/playlist/11556269" target="_blank"><img src="http://assets.myflashfetish.com/images/get-tracks.gif" title="Get Music Tracks!" style="border-stylene;" alt="Music"></a><a href="http://www.mixpod.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://assets.myflashfetish.com/images/make-own.gif" title="Create A Playlist!" style="border-stylene;" alt="Playlist"></a><br /><a href="http://mixpod.com">Music Playlist</a> at <a href="http://mixpod.com">MixPod.com</a></p></center><img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.4NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEyMjMzODg1Mjk3NTAmcHQ9MTIyMzM4ODU4MDE3MSZwPTE4MDMxJmQ9Jm49Jmc9MSZ*PSZvPTYxMGYzMzlkNGY4YTRkYTU5N2VjYjRlNWZlMGMwN2Iy.gif" />


----------



## Gooba (Oct 7, 2008)

[dailyshow]186788[/dailyshow]

[dailyshow]VideoID#[/dailyshow]

This is for daily show clips from Aaron Eckhart- Daily Show interview.  You can get this number right from the URL, just copy/paste the bold part into the tag.


> http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/index.jhtml?videoId=*186788*&title=vice-presidential-common-man-off


----------



## Gooba (Oct 7, 2008)

[colbert]111138[/colbert]

[colbert]VideoID#[/colbert]

This is for daily show clips from Aaron Eckhart- Daily Show interview. You can get this number right from the URL, just copy/paste the bold part into the tag.


> http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/*111138*/october-10-2007/tip-wag---bruce-springsteen


----------



## Gooba (Oct 7, 2008)

[break]NTgwODE1[/break]

[break]Embed code ID[/break]

This is for videos from *here*.  To get the embed code press the embed button at the bottom of the video, then copy code.  Once you get that code copy either bold part into the tag.


> <object width="464" height="392"><param name="movie" value="http://embed.break.com/*NTgwODE1*"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://embed.break.com/*NTgwODE1*" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess=always width="464" height="392"></embed></object><br><font size=1><a href="http://break.com/index/car-doesnt-notice-kids-skate-ramp.html">Car Doesn't Notice Kids Skate Ramp</a> - Watch more <a href="http://www.break.com/">free videos</a></font>


----------



## ̣ (Oct 7, 2008)

Appreciated, Gooba.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for this. I could never figure out the ipod one.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 7, 2008)

Until this morning all it did was post the Bruce Springsteen one no matter what you put in it.  I got around to letting it be customized.


----------



## ̣ (Oct 7, 2008)

Are [Break] tags possible?

*here*


----------



## Gooba (Oct 8, 2008)

̣ said:


> Are [Break] tags possible?
> 
> *here*


Done                              .


----------



## Gary (Oct 8, 2008)

This is going to make linking much easier. thanks staff.


----------



## Red (Oct 8, 2008)

Colbert gets his mother fucking tag, fuck yeah AMERICA


----------



## faithless (Oct 8, 2008)

really thanks Gooba


----------



## Gooba (Oct 8, 2008)

I added a bunch for posting manga scans.  Look at post 9.


----------



## Felt (Oct 8, 2008)

i'll probably never use them, but nice work


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 8, 2008)

wow those manga ones are also incredibly awesome and handy (especially since it auto-spoiler tags it).


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 8, 2008)

Could you consider Gametrailers tags or something similar in the future? o:

I've seen those functional on several forums.


----------



## Koi (Oct 8, 2008)

Super neato!

Is there  any limit as to may many can be in one post?


----------



## Kaiwai (Oct 8, 2008)

the manga tags will come in really handy for me thanx


----------



## Proxy (Oct 8, 2008)

This is really handy. Thanks.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice


----------



## mootz (Oct 8, 2008)

oh man Gooba is teh bomb


----------



## II xIce (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks it's most useful


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks, probably wont use half of them, but still it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Memos (Dec 14, 2008)

The manga link will be very useful, good job Gooba.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 14, 2008)

now we need

[xvideos], [youporn], [redtube] [brazzers]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice addition that you have made, Gooba.


----------



## ?? (Dec 15, 2008)

> ColbertNation.com video player [colbert]



Fuck yeah


----------



## Altron (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Gooba! I really love the music/ipod tag


----------



## Tsekouris (Dec 16, 2008)

*Mr Kishimoto pls give a role to the fourth hokage!You can find a way to prove that he is alive!!!Pls do it!!!!*


----------



## Klue (Dec 16, 2008)

Tsekouris said:


> *Mr Kishimoto pls give a role to the fourth hokage!You can find a way to prove that he is alive!!!Pls do it!!!!*





Tsekouris said:


> *Mr Kishimoto pls make the fourth hokage appear again!You can find a way to prove that he is alive!!!Pls do it!!!!*



Whoa, d?j? vu


----------



## Arti (Apr 23, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Could you consider Gametrailers tags or something similar in the future? o:
> 
> I've seen those functional on several forums.


or an Escapist one..
i am sure there are a-lot of people who would use it?...


----------



## Peter (Apr 23, 2009)

Cool new functions. 

These will be handy.


----------



## Camille (Jul 14, 2009)

Necro-ing is fun 


The Daily Show seems to have changed its coding...could you find another way to embed their videos?


----------



## zanvaktu16 (Jun 14, 2010)

i dont get it!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks very helpful


----------

